# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  سحر الحياة ( البحر الميت )

## معاذ ملحم

*البحـــــــــ الميت ــــــــــر   سبحــــــــــــ الله ـــــــــــــــــان* 



** 



** 



* 

**
* 
**

 

 
*البحر الميت*

*من المستحيل ان يغادر اي سائح الاردن دون اكتشافه شعور العوم في البحر الميت، اكثر بقاع
الارض انخفاضاً عن مستوى سطح البحر.يصل الزائر الى البحر الميت على مسافة 55 كلم
غرب العاصمة عمان. ويتميز هذا البحر بمياهه المالحة التي تبلغ كثافتها 4 اضعاف مياه البحر
العادية لذا يستطيع المرء الاستلقاء على وجه الماء وهو يقرأ كتاباً بين يديه.ومع أن اسمه 
بالعربية البحر الميت فإنه في الواقع عبارة عن بحيرة بين الاردن وفلسطين ,واصبح من أكثر
المناطق جذبا للسياح الباحثين عن الدفء في فصل الشتاء، والطبيعة الخلابة، والغرابة التي 
تتجسد في بحر لا كائن حيا فيه بسبب كثافة أملاحه بالرغم من وجود بعض انواع البكتيريا 
والفطريات الدقيقة فيه، لكن في مياهه المالحة علاج للكثير من الأمراض، ومازال الناس 
يستشفون في هذه المياه منذ آلاف السنين. كما أن أملاح البحر الميت تكون المواد الخام لإنتاج
البوتاس وأملاح الاستحمام العلاجية، والمنتجات التجميلية التي يتم تسويقها في مختلف أنحاء العالم. 
وهذه صور للرغوة والاملاح يالي بتتكون لما المياه تحتك بالصخور000

**والبحر الميت يشتهر بالطين الاسود الغني بالاملاح والمعادن، كما ان الاشعة الشمسية في
المنطقة من النوع غير الضار بصحة الانسان، اضافة الى ارتفاع نسبة المعادن الطبيعية في
مياهه خاصة الكالسيوم والمغنزيوم، جميع هذه العوامل تجعل منه المكان المثالي للعلاج من
امراض كثيرة*

*اتمنى ان يعجبكم*

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

:Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  يسلمووو  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]صور جميلة للبحر الميت 


[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمو إلكم حميعا على المرور 

 :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (86):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو يا معلم  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (15):  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## nawayseh

سبحان الله يعتبر عجيب فعلا . سبحان الله الخلاق فيما خلق .
يسلموووو وشكرا الك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا هلا فيك يا النوايسه على المرور

----------


## anoucha

يعني هلا قصدك فيني استحم فيه من انو اغرق كتير حلو

----------

